# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES > PRO NEWS >  Tom Prince, its his TIME come MAY!

## LI Ape

I hope he puts it together this year and takes the May shows, especially the NOC, I'll be there for that! This man is a freak!

----------


## LI Ape

2

----------


## LI Ape

Look at the size of his thigh, its gotta be the shoes!

----------


## solid90062

Wow,that guy is serious! :EEK!:

----------


## $uperman

that last pic is awesome

----------


## Tedmax195

LOOK AT THOSE WHEELS!!!!! 
Nuf said,

----------


## Canes4Ever

> _Originally posted by LI Ape_ 
> *Look at the size of his thigh, its gotta be the shoes!*


Those wheels gotta be 35 inches ! :Strong Smiley:

----------


## Anaballick

Freaky hams.

----------


## Terinox

Sick sick legs man, SICK !!! (in a good way of course  :Big Grin: )

----------


## abz

he has to one of the most well sopekn pros out there one of the bst guys around i am sure he will win the noc this time round.....
what a monster  :Devil Grin:

----------


## ibiza69

.

----------


## Mr Big

He's an animal......

----------


## kaiser soze

this man is MY IDOL(after Dorian of course)

----------


## hugegunz

This is the physique I aspire for. I hope he finally gets the recognition he deserves. The guy is a freak.

----------


## bigkev

love big tom! he ever gets it together on contest day, the show is over.

----------


## bigkev

off season.

----------


## LI Ape

Bump for "The Thing" :LOL:

----------


## Canes4Ever

I know someone that claims to know Big Tom (yeah I know....everyone says that) and he's supposed to be a really, really nice guy who goes out of his way to help others.

For the life of me I don't understand why he did a Colt Photospread showing his "all" to everyone. But I tell you the sight of Tom Prince in leather does do it for me. (He used the name Mike Jaggers as his "Colt" name, others have done the same.....Darrin Landringham as "Colt's Doug Perry", "Colt's Pete Kuzak" is also another well known national level BBer can't remember his real name)

(For those that don't know what Colt is, it's the # 1 Gay Phyisque Photography studio, supposedly done in a "classy" style, owned by Jim French, and operated in the So. Cal area)

----------


## LI Ape

I beleive he spoke about that shoot on GetBig.com and said it was a money issue as he has a family to provide for and it was before he signed a Weider contract.

I met Tom at the USAs last year, he is a very nice guy, sat in the row behind me and talked to me the whole show along with Chad Nichols, two 1rst class guys. I should mention he was also 308lbs that day! and at 5'9" thats very impressive.

----------


## mando

big hearted , big smile , big sense of humour , big man !!..... i wish more pros relate to b/b like tom does .... he would represent our sport very well if he was mr 'o'.

----------


## Canes4Ever

> _Originally posted by LI Ape_ 
> *I beleive he spoke about that shoot on GetBig.com and said it was a money issue as he has a family to provide for and it was before he signed a Weider contract.
> 
> I met Tom at the USAs last year, he is a very nice guy, sat in the row behind me and talked to me the whole show along with Chad Nichols, two 1rst class guys. I should mention he was also 308lbs that day! and at 5'9" thats very impressive.*


Yes, he has a very classy reputation here in his home state of Florida. I understand now why he would have done what he did, it is very tough to be a national level or Pro BBer without compromising yourself along the way somewhere.

In any case, the pics are very classy and are done solo, so he doesn't really do anything that wouldn't have been seen in a Playgirl for women.

----------


## Canes4Ever

4/5/02 # 1

----------


## Canes4Ever

4/5/02 # 2

----------


## Canes4Ever

4/5/02 # 3

----------


## Canes4Ever

.

----------


## Canes4Ever

.

----------


## Canes4Ever

.

----------


## babe4bigbb

i see him most every weekend working out

----------


## hugegunz

Hey Canes, great pics. Where did you find them?

----------


## Canes4Ever

> _Originally posted by hugegunz_ 
> *Hey Canes, great pics. Where did you find them?*


Just here and there....

----------


## RATM

i remember when he used to work out at planet fitness in pompano beach, fla, and was the nicest person to talk to, VERY articulate and well spoken, i am glad to see the he as made it and hope that he continues to succeed

----------


## Canes4Ever

> _Originally posted by naturalmass_ 
> *i remember when he used to work out at planet fitness in pompano beach, fla, and was the nicest person to talk to, VERY articulate and well spoken, i am glad to see the he as made it and hope that he continues to succeed*


Yes I have heard only good things about Tom Prince from people that knew him down here in South Fla. I know someone who met him in California and heard he is exactly the same. The man deserves the accolades he recieves. He's a phenomenal bodybuilder, a good husband & father, and a good ambassador for the sport.

----------


## Kromo50

fuck i am not as big as these guys

----------


## RATM

holy shit kromo, how big is your melon, it must take almost an 8 hat to fit you. if your as thick as your traps look, your enormous

----------


## bigkev

cant see all that much of you, but shit bro! you are huge!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Canes4Ever

.

----------


## Canes4Ever

28

----------


## Canes4Ever

29

----------


## elite01

freaky!! espcly the hams.

----------

